# Der "I freu mi auf'n Lago-Thread"



## X-Präsi (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leutz!

I freu mi!
Hier können wir uns den Lagotrip schon mal schön reden 

Außerdem ist das der geeignete Platz um zu posten, wer wann wo ankommen wird etc.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## mathias (5. Mai 2008)

Juhu, freu mich mit 
Wer: Das schnelle M. und das noch schönere M.  
Wann: Denke mal so gegen 14-15 je nach Verkehr (Auto). 
Wo: Am Donnersberg, oder 

Das wird so schön, da müssen wir garnit drüber reden!!!!!!! Wie immer 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (7. Mai 2008)

eih subber 

@ all:
Wir (FG Nicolas, Simon, meinereiner sowie FG Achim, Ulrich und Jens G) werden erst später am Nachmittag eintreffen.


Hier die Schlüsselinfos:

Die Schlüssel fürs Casa Pellegrini stecken Samstag Früh im Schloss. Wir haben die Wohnung unten und die oben rechts.

Casa Oasi gibts bei der Agentur Green Holiday. Die adrette Silvana freut sich schon auf Euren Besuch.
_Agenzia Green Holiday
Via Maffei 3
38060 Molina di Ledro
(direkt an der Hauptstraße)_

Bitte teilt mir hier mit, wer als erster dort sein wird und den Schlüssel abholt. 
Außerdem schickt mir bitte Eure aktuellen Handy-Nr. auf 0152 / 09848597.


----------



## Brice (7. Mai 2008)

Na, hier gehts ja ab


----------



## ChuckNorris (8. Mai 2008)

De Meck Geifer de Thomas un ich kommen so 15Uhr an.

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Mai 2008)

Brice schrieb:


> Na, hier gehts ja ab



Der gemeine Lagofahrer ist halt eher introvertiert und feinfühlig. Seine Vorfreude äußert sich mehr in Nuancen


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. Mai 2008)

Oh man, das ist ja jetzt schon soooooooooooooooooooo aufregend.

Bin schon fleißig am trainieren und habe gestern schon mal den klassischen Fronthoppser mit Spontanbremsung und Sandeinschlag geübt - natürlich nach der gemeinsamen Ausfahrt im GoWa - soll ja schließlich keiner die Betriebsgeheimnisse eines kontrollierten Abgangs mitbekommen
... und die B-Note am Gardasee hat ja doch eine besondere Bedeutung (gelle Matthias? )


----------



## Mr. Hide (10. Mai 2008)

So, der Uwe und ich werden wohl auch Amstag so gegen früher Nachmittag eintrudeln 

Ich habe vor, dieses Jahr nicht nur Bergfahrrad zu fahren, sondern auch 1-2 Klettersteige am Lago zu bezwingen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Lust, mitzumachen. Erforderlich ist eine Klettersteigausrüstung samt Helm.
Als Touren kommen in Frage:

http://www.via-ferrata.de/klettersteig/index.php?id=36
oder
http://www.via-ferrata.de/klettersteig/index.php?id=156
oder
http://www.bergsteigen.at/de/touren.aspx?ID=1127



Bis bald am Baldo....

Helge


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Mai 2008)

Rio Sallagoni klingt lecker. Werde auf jeden Fall mal die Bergschuhe mitnehmen.


----------



## Der Biber (10. Mai 2008)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> So, der Uwe und ich werden wohl auch Amstag so gegen früher Nachmittag eintrudeln
> 
> Ich habe vor, dieses Jahr nicht nur Bergfahrrad zu fahren, sondern auch 1-2 Klettersteige am Lago zu bezwingen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Lust, mitzumachen. Erforderlich ist eine Klettersteigausrüstung samt Helm.
> Als Touren kommen in Frage:
> ...




Gute Idee, ich bring dann auch mal meinen Kletterkrempel mit.  
bis dann
Gruß 
Simon


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2008)

Falls mir noch jemand ne Klettersteigausrüstung mitbringen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (11. Mai 2008)

Hääh?

Soll ich mich für den Rest mal um zwei, drei Wanderungen kümmern oder kann ich davon ausgehen, dass wir auch _ganz normal_ mit dem Bergfahrrad fahren?

Den Bildern nach zu urteilen sind die Strecken zum Fahren nur bedingt geeignet, sozusagen als "Erstbefahrung". 

Ulrich, Jens, ich und unsere Fahrräder wollen am Samstag zwischen 8.00 und 9.00 Uhr in Bozen sein und dort ein wenig Seilbahn fahren - nach unten, odder.  

Bis zum Lago wird es dann wohl später Nachmittag. Vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> Hääh?
> 
> Soll ich mich für den Rest mal um zwei, drei Wanderungen kümmern oder kann ich davon ausgehen, dass wir auch _ganz normal_ mit dem Bergfahrrad fahren?


eih mach dich mal logger. das wird doch nur der pausentag.



> Vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs.


ich wills doch schwer hoffen...


----------



## Mr. Hide (12. Mai 2008)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Schaut euch mal die Wettervorhersage für Riva an, nur Regen die nächsten 16 Tage!!!! Ich bring auf jeden Fall wieder die WII mit......

http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=IT0TA0091


----------



## aju (12. Mai 2008)

Vergiss wetter.com! Die einzige seriöse (deutschsprachige) Wettervorhersage für den Gardasee ist diese hier:
http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/gardasee.htm
Und die kann noch nicht in die nächste Woche schauen. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung!
Nach drei Wochen mit super Wetter da Unten kann es sicher trotzdem nicht schaden, für schlechtes Wetter vorzusorgen.


----------



## mathias (13. Mai 2008)

Genau, Aju hat recht.

Es wird sicher nicht so sonnig wie in den vergangenen Wochen. Aber die Vorhersage von wetter.com kannste in der Peife rauchen.
Nimm trotzdem die W'II mit!!!!  Scheint ja ein Wanderurlaub zu werde. Kletterausrüstung   

Mathias


----------



## matthias2003 (13. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen,

die Meiti und ich fahren am Samstag nacht so zwischen 3 und 4 weg und sind dann irgendwann am frühen Nach(t)mittag da! 

Sollen wir gleich am Samstag mit "Pizza del Camionista" anfangen? Da freue ich mich schon das ganze Jahr drauf!

LG 
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (13. Mai 2008)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> ...
> Bin schon fleißig am trainieren und habe gestern schon mal den klassischen Fronthoppser mit Spontanbremsung und Sandeinschlag geübt - natürlich nach der gemeinsamen Ausfahrt im GoWa - soll ja schließlich keiner die Betriebsgeheimnisse eines kontrollierten Abgangs mitbekommen
> ... und die B-Note am Gardasee hat ja doch eine besondere Bedeutung (gelle Matthias? )



Das kriegst Du nie hin, ...

Gib zu, Du hast während der Fahrt am Brain geschraubt!

LG
Matthias


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. Mai 2008)

aju schrieb:


> Vergiss wetter.com! Die einzige seriöse (deutschsprachige) Wettervorhersage für den Gardasee ist diese hier:
> http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/gardasee.htm
> Und die kann noch nicht in die nächste Woche schauen. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung!
> Nach drei Wochen mit super Wetter da Unten kann es sicher trotzdem nicht schaden, für schlechtes Wetter vorzusorgen.



Will ja nicht den Pessimist raushängen lassen. Aber stellen wir uns doch einfach mal vor, am Freitag sieht die Wettervorhersage für Bozen weiterhin so depressiv aus, ist dann immer noch Seilbahntour angesagt? Ehrlich gesagt lockt mich die Chance auf Dauerregen ggfs. mit Gewitter als Zulage nicht unbedingt um 00:00 Uhr aus dem Bett!!! Vielleicht ist es aber ja auf der Alpennordseite besser - wäre dann eine Ausweichplan denkbar (ähnlich des Ausweichplans von Nauders nach Bozen)?


----------



## aju (13. Mai 2008)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Will ja nicht den Pessimist raushängen lassen. Aber stellen wir uns doch einfach mal vor, am Freitag sieht die Wettervorhersage für Bozen weiterhin so depressiv aus, ist dann immer noch Seilbahntour angesagt? Ehrlich gesagt lockt mich die Chance auf Dauerregen ggfs. mit Gewitter als Zulage nicht unbedingt um 00:00 Uhr aus dem Bett!!!



Allein um einen langen Samstag auf der Brennerautobahn zu vermeiden, lohnt das Aufstehen.



The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber ja auf der Alpennordseite besser - wäre dann eine Ausweichplan denkbar (ähnlich des Ausweichplans von Nauders nach Bozen)?



Mein bevorzugter Ausweichplan ist in Bozen nur Seilbahn und Downhill zu fahren. Die Kabine der Seilbahn hat ein regendichtes Dach und nach zwei bezahlten Fahrten ist die dritte Fahrt sowieso um sonst. Außerdem ist Regen beim DH lange nicht so lästig wie auf einer Tour!

Falls es am Samstag wirklich Dauerregen gibt und wir deswegen frühzeitig genug vom Downhillfahren haben, können wir ja immer noch gemütlich weiter an den Ledrosee fahren und dort warten, dass es endlich Abend und damit Zeit für die "Pizza del Camionista" wird  .


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. Mai 2008)

Upppps............. Da werd ich mir wohl noch ein dickes Büchlein kaufen müssen  .

Und i freu mi trotzdem auf'n Lago  !!!

Hab ich schon erzählt, daß ich mir voll fett Bein- und Armprotektoren zugelegt habe  . Und ich sach Euch, da geht kein Regen durch   .

Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte, ich reise mit dem ehemaligen Hessenmeister im Radball an   .

Bis Samstag,

LG Marion


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Mai 2008)

aju schrieb:


> Allein um einen langen Samstag auf der Brennerautobahn zu vermeiden, lohnt das Aufstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nach Rücksprache mit 33% meiner Fahrgemeinschaft (also insgesamt bereits 66% mit mir - das ist bei mir die absolute Mehrheit)- werden wir bei "garantiertem Dauerregen" auf die "Freifahrt" verzichten und versuchen uns ein trockenes  Tourenquartier zu suchen. Sofern dies wegen eines flächendeckendem Kaltluftpfropfens mit Niederschlagsereigniss (siehe auch Tourenbericht Vinschgau 2005) nicht möglich sein sollte, wird die Abfahrtszeit so verschoben, dass wir vermutlich gerade so noch dem Dauerstau am Brenner entgehen können. Aber noch besteht ja Hoffnung auf die "Freifahrt" - wenngleich die erste Prognose des hydrografischen ???? in Bozen die miese Tendenz derzeit eher bestätigt


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. Mai 2008)

Sorry Präsi

der letzte Thread war (natürlich) von mir. Da hat sich ein pöser Pube mal wieder nicht ausgelogt!!!!! 

...Ich stehe auch immer noch dazu


----------



## Der Biber (13. Mai 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Nach Rücksprache mit 33% meiner Fahrgemeinschaft (also insgesamt bereits 66% mit mir - das ist bei mir die absolute Mehrheit)- werden wir bei "garantiertem Dauerregen" auf die "Freifahrt" verzichten und versuchen uns ein trockenes  Tourenquartier zu suchen. Sofern dies wegen eines flächendeckendem Kaltluftpfropfens mit Niederschlagsereigniss (siehe auch Tourenbericht Vinschgau 2005) nicht möglich sein sollte, wird die Abfahrtszeit so verschoben, dass wir vermutlich gerade so noch dem Dauerstau am Brenner entgehen können. Aber noch besteht ja Hoffnung auf die "Freifahrt" - wenngleich die erste Prognose des hydrografischen ???? in Bozen die miese Tendenz derzeit eher bestätigt



so die letzten 33% der Fahrgemeinschaft schließen sich der Meinung von Thomas an   
Gruß
Simon


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. Mai 2008)

Der Biber schrieb:


> so die letzten 33% der Fahrgemeinschaft schließen sich der Meinung von Thomas an
> Gruß
> Simon



He du Rechengenie:
du mußt 34% sein - sonst klappt das nicht   

Trotzdem schön, dass Du dich unser Meiung (freiwillig) anschließt


----------



## mathias (14. Mai 2008)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Sorry Präsi
> 
> der letzte Thread war (natürlich) von mir. Da hat sich ein pöser Pube mal wieder nicht ausgelogt!!!!!
> 
> ...Ich stehe auch immer noch dazu



AAHH, jetzt geht das wieder los  

Bis Samstag


----------



## mathias (14. Mai 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Upppps............. Da werd ich mir wohl noch ein dickes Büchlein kaufen müssen  .
> 
> Und i freu mi trotzdem auf'n Lago  !!!
> 
> ...




UND ICH komme mit dem schnellen, schönen und klugen M. 
Nein ich meine nicht mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Herz-König (15. Mai 2008)

Da wir das schlechte Wetter gar nicht erwarten können, fahren wir schon am Freitag los. Durch die Schweiz mit Übernachtung am Comer See und Rundreise durch Oberitalien. Sind dann vsl. erst am Samstag Nachmittag am Lago.

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall mal meine Flossen mit!

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Mai 2008)

falls Ihr das noch lesen solltet:

wer zuerst ankommt schickt mir bitte ne SMS an 0152 / 098 485 97. 

Kommt gut an!


----------



## carboni (25. Mai 2008)

Moin Gmeinde  

viele redeten vom Wetter, manche fuhren Fahrrad, Ruhetage hatten Hochkonjunktur und trotzdem war's rischdisch schee. Acht Tage Biken mit unzähligen Eindrücken sinn rum und es gab logischerweise einige Kratzer und Beulen, dass wird wieder.  

Ulrich, Jens (G.) und ich machten auf der Hinfahrt Zwischenstation in Bozen, um die dortige Seilbahn zu testen und in den Genuss der "Ehrenfahrt" zu kommen.  Die gewählte MTB-Strecke wurde mit zunehmenden Niederschlag (noch) spannender und die abschließende Erkundungsrunde über den Schulwegsteig (unter der Seilbahn durch) zum ganz besonderen Erlebnis. Einen ganz dicken Daumen an Jens, der die Strecken mit 'nem frisierten Marathonfully bewältigte. Am späten Nachmittag erreichten wir dann noch unsere Unterkunft am Ledrosee.  

Meine persönlichen Highlights am Lago waren die Altissimo-Runde mit Zena, Kasi, Ulrich und Simon und unsere Tremalzo-(Schnüffel)-Runde mit Jens (S.), Clemens, Thomas und Matthias.

Auf der Rückfahrt machten Ulrich, Simon und ich Zwischenstation in Bozen, um die dortige Seilbahn zu testen und in den Genuss ... und so weiter.  

Danke an die gesamte Mannschaft, besonders an Thomas, der (wie immer) die Orga übernommen hatte.



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mc.Gyver (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich Carboni an war echt super   trotz des geilen und abwechslungsreichen Wetters war`s eine Woche mit super Touren. Danke an Thomas für die manchmal aufmunternden Worte und den Ansporn manches  mehrfach zu fahren. 

Danke nochmal an die gesamte Mannschaft, besonders an Thomas, der  die Organisation übernommen hatte. War wie zu erwarten super       ach nicht zu vergessen ein Lob an die Köche und die Grillmeister   weiter so Jungs war super.


Gruß Oliver


----------



## aju (25. Mai 2008)

Was Lob und Dank angeht, kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war wirklich super!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



Beim "Warmfahren" in Bozen




"Getuntes" Racebike




Die "verhängnisvolle" Stufe




Oberhalb von Limone


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2008)

jou mädels!

schee woars! wetter solala - leute super - trails super - reifen (danke Ulrich!) super! - gewichtszunahme trotz jeder menge strampeln 2kg 


freu mi schon aufs nächste jahr!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2008)

Auch ich, als Lago-Frischling, kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen   
Ganz dickes Lob an den Organisator Thomas (auf das er ewig diese Lagotour anbietet  ) und an den Rest der lustigen Truppe 

Sonne, Wolken, Regen und Nebel - Wurzeln, Felsen, Geröll und Schlamm - all das in einer Woche auf super Trails, Mountainbike-Herz was willst du mehr   

... und die blauen Flecken sind bis zum nächsten mal wieder verschwunden


----------



## Mr. Hide (26. Mai 2008)

So, dann wollen wir mal:

Wetter  (da ich wegen meines sehr ungheschickt gestauchten Fusses sowieso nicht wirkliche biken konnte, kam mir der Regen entgegen)

Essen und Trinken: Ein Traum wie immer, besonders "Da Gino" mit meinem Lieblingsdrink "Cocktail die Gamberetti" 

Leute: Ein Haufen Beinharte, was will man mehr? 

Impressionen:
New Tremalzo - Gut für Trails, nix gut für kaputte Fuss






Wir bilden eine Kette (S5 bergauf)





Und endlich waren wir auch mal wieder am Pisso Lefty 





Bis nächstes Jahr!!!


----------



## ChuckNorris (26. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht was ein "Gast Fester" auf ner Pizza ist  aber dafür weiß ich das der Spinat tufgekult war 
War echt ne super Woche 
Danke an Thomas für die Orga 
Nächstes Jahr koche ich euch gerne wieder Spaghetti  


Gruß Strappskönig 

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (26. Mai 2008)

ChuckNorris schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht was ein "Gast Fester" auf ner Pizza ist  aber dafür weiß ich das der Spinat tufgekult war



Sehr lecker waren "Hauses Vorspiesen mit Essiggenuse"


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Mai 2008)

Nur Schade, daß wir den "Mountain Bikini" so selten gebraucht haben      .

Auch vom Haus Oasis ein dickes Dankeschön an unseren Altpräsi..... 

......und morgen darf ich Fäden ziehen...   

Das schnellere M ohne Narben


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Mai 2008)

...und so ging's in der Genießergruppe ab:

*Schlemmen:*





*Genießen:*





*Schlemmen:*


----------



## Der Herz-König (27. Mai 2008)

*... ja das Schlemmen war schon lecker: *





*auch dank Grillmeister Nicolas*





*So leichtfüssig sah das danach nicht bei jedem aus*





Danke an Thomas für die Orga und an Marion und Jens für die gemütlichen und teilweise doch ziemlich spannenden Touren. Gute Besserung für das angeschlagene M. - vielleicht solltest Du zum Trost auch mal einen Cocktail di Camberetti versuchen  .

Bis demnächst auf dem Trail
Birgit und Jochen


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Mai 2008)

Danke danke danke - mit und für so nen Haufen wie Euch zu organisieren, macht ja auch immer wieder Spaß!!! War echt luschtische Woche!

Es wurde übrigens ein Handy gefunden, das auf seinen Postversand wartet. Der ehrliche Verlierer bitte bei mir melden 0152 / 098 485 97. Dann gibts weitere Infos.


----------



## Ruderbock (27. Mai 2008)

:Nein, kein Interesse an dem Handy,
ABER: Interesse nächstes Jahr wieder mitzufahren!!!
Denn NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID!NEID
Also meld ich mich hiermit schonmal als allerallererster an  
     
Aber es sei Euch echt gegönnt, dass es trotz Wetter toll war
bis nächstes Jahr
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2008)

Ein paar Fotos... (im Album gibts weitere)

"Pimp My Bike"





"Präsi mit den Felsen verwachsen"





"Nachbereitung"





"Die Vier vom See"





"Entdeckertour New Tremalzo"





"Jens mit dickem Fuss"





"Extreme Relaxing"


----------



## Mr. Hide (29. Mai 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nur Schade, daß wir den "Mountain Bikini" so selten gebraucht haben      .



Hier noch der Beweis, die Italiener lieben ihren "Mountain Bikini"... Heute hätte ich allerdings auch gerne einen angehabt, bei dem schwülen Wetter


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Mai 2008)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Hier noch der Beweis, die Italiener lieben ihren "Mountain Bikini"... Heute hätte ich allerdings auch gerne einen angehabt,


Auch das wäre ein Foto wert gewesen


----------



## aju (30. Mai 2008)

Noch ein paar Fotos...







Bozen











Altissimo


----------

